# Shark tacos



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

My husband brought home a sharp nose shark from Tybee this week end. Can make a few meals but decided on fish tacos. Delicious... 
Soak your shark in salt water or lemon water for 1 day to remove the urea smell/taste. Some use milk, but I had a bad experience with that method personally.
I took half of the shark and cut it into 1" strips, placed it in oven safe dish with 2 tbsp olive oil, 1tsp of ancho chile powder, 1tsp cayenne pepper, 1tsp kosher or sea salt, and fresh ground pepper. Broil for 10min.
Prepare your toppings while cooking the shark. We used fresh cilantro, iceberg lettuce, chopped tomatoes, and salsa verde. 

This was a super easy meal, and only took 30 minutes to prep and cook. Enjoy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah that does sound good. Thank you.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the recipe. I'm gonna have to try this one out!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great,thanks....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds good, but lemon juice or italian dressing works 10 times better than the salt water.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Sounds good, but lemon juice or italian dressing works 10 times better than the salt water.


Even better - if your state regulations allow you to kill the shark on the beach/boat, dispatching it straight after catch will eliminate that urea taste/smell, altogether. Kill it right away, get the meat out of the skin, and onto ice, immediately.

You might already know that, but just in case you didn't.


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

My husband guts it on the pier but doesn't skin it till we get home. I will find out if he can do it all at the pier, that smell stinks... I had never tried soaking in italian dressing; does the shark taste like the dressing after? or can you marinate the meat after soaking in the dressing in a citrus marinate to take that flavor on? I do add lemon juice and it does work well. Thanks for the tips; really appreciate them.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RobinsonFam1 said:


> My husband guts it on the pier but doesn't skin it till we get home. I will find out if he can do it all at the pier, that smell stinks...


I mean like instantly... The shark starts secreting urea through its skin within minutes of death. If you want good shark meat, you kill it as soon as you land it, and pull whatever meat that you will be using out. Otherwise, you are essentially eating piss laced fish.


----------



## RobinsonFam1 (Jul 2, 2007)

my hubby's apprehensive cuz he worries that DNR could get upset if the fish is unidentifiable and already cut up. he did it tonight after i called and told him about this, however. can't wait to eat some more. Gonna have to think up another recipe. They have been catching the limit + on the Tybee pier tonight. I guess he fed another family. Thanks again.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RobinsonFam1 said:


> my hubby's apprehensive cuz he worries that DNR could get upset if the fish is unidentifiable and already cut up. he did it tonight after i called and told him about this, however. can't wait to eat some more. Gonna have to think up another recipe. They have been catching the limit + on the Tybee pier tonight. I guess he fed another family. Thanks again.


That's easy to get around... Just keep the head and extras. (til you get to a safe disposal point) Cut off the fins to make soup, and that'll eliminate all doubt. Often, it's carcass dumping that they don't like.

Of course, I say that not knowing what your state rules are. Take it for what it's worth.


----------

